# Change Tier 2 ICT to new Tier 2 ICT with new company



## Nirmie (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi All

I currently have a T2 ICT Long term visa with my current company; This expires in August 2015. I have just been offered a job in the UK from another company and would need to apply for a new T2 ICT visa. Is there a cooling off period after canceling my current visa before I apply for the new one? If so, can I change my visa to a T2 general visa? I am currently in SA, having travelled last in November 2013. 

What is the easiest way to get a visa to work for this new company without the cooling period?

Your help is appreciated

Nirmie


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant apply for a ICT for a company you dont work for that is based in the UK.


----------



## Nirmie (Apr 13, 2014)

_shel said:


> You cant apply for a ICT for a company you dont work for that is based in the UK.


Hi _shel

Thank you for your reply. I have accepted the position with this company already. However, I have my ICT with my current company. My question is around canceling the one and replacing it with another from the new company without having a cool off period. 

Nirmie


----------

